# Are watery eyes a sign of pregnancy?



## toria125

My vision has been blurring a bit due to one or both of my eyes randomly tearing up. It is kind of weird.

I am currently 10 dpo.

Anyone even heard of this? haha


----------



## toria125

hmm guess not. 

May just be sensitive from being online reading all these posts


----------



## Sweet_Alida

I've never heard of watery eyes as a symptom before :wacko: but anything is possible! When are you going to test????


----------



## toria125

5 more days, when AF is due 
feb 20th


----------



## Thistledown

My eyes were blurry on and off last month before my MC - I associated it with my eyes being dry though (it was very similar to the blurriness I had after laser vision correction - my eyes never really _felt_ dry then, but my optometrist could see that they were). But if early pregnancy hormones can potentially cause dry eye, why not watery too? ;)


----------



## toria125

Thank you!

I think it may have just been sleeplessness.


----------



## AllisonH

I know this post is kind of old, but my left eye has been watery all day and was wondering the same thing. I googled and it is a symptom, however, I don't want to get my hopes up dreaming up a bunch of symptoms. I'm 9dpo


----------



## kdutra

My left eye has been watering like crazy too! Its extreeamly hard to wear mascara lol Im 20DPO about 5Days late for AF We shall see blood test on wednesday! Good luck ladies~


----------



## AllisonH

kdutra said:


> My left eye has been watering like crazy too! Its extreeamly hard to wear mascara lol Im 20DPO about 5Days late for AF We shall see blood test on wednesday! Good luck ladies~



Let me know how things go. I'd like to know if this was a real symptom or not. I feel like I'm taking every little thing and making it into a pregnancy symptom! AF is due in about 5 days so we shall see...


----------



## AllisonH

kdutra said:


> My left eye has been watering like crazy too! Its extreeamly hard to wear mascara lol Im 20DPO about 5Days late for AF We shall see blood test on wednesday! Good luck ladies~

If your AF is 5 days late, why don't you take a hpt?


----------



## kdutra

I have taken an HPT a few days ago it was BFN, So i go in for bloodwork on wednesday. my last two periods have been right on 28 days and so its weird for me to be this late. Im hopefull i will def. post!


----------



## AllisonH

In addition to watery eyes, I have:

1. mild cramping
2. tmi...more peeing and bowel movements (I've had 4 bowel movements by 2pm--insane).
3. zits. one huge one on my cheek, boob and forehead, gross. 


Everyone seems to have sore boobs, but I don't yet. I'm only 9 dpo though.


----------



## kdutra

My boobs didnt start hurting untill about 17DPO and i had a few pimples on like CD12-14 thats when i thought AF was going to come but nothing. Pimples are gone, boobies are very tender, frequent urination and im super hungery, like way more then usual but that about it so far.


----------



## AllisonH

kdutra said:


> My boobs didnt start hurting untill about 17DPO and i had a few pimples on like CD12-14 thats when i thought AF was going to come but nothing. Pimples are gone, boobies are very tender, frequent urination and im super hungery, like way more then usual but that about it so far.

2 more zits popped up on the tip of my nose this morning. I bought concealer yesterday at the store so I could go out in public!


----------



## kdutra

O im sorry! Pimples such major!!!


----------



## AllisonH

kdutra said:


> O im sorry! Pimples such major!!!

So what's the latest? Did you go to the Dr.?


----------



## annmariecrisp

My eyes were soooo watery this last couple of days!! So bad that I couldn't see properly yesterday for about half an hour!! Wouldn't it be odd if it were an actual symptom!! xxx


----------



## AllisonH

annmariecrisp said:


> My eyes were soooo watery this last couple of days!! So bad that I couldn't see properly yesterday for about half an hour!! Wouldn't it be odd if it were an actual symptom!! xxx

I believe that it is a symptom b/c I just got my bfp yesterday :0 
My eyes only water like that if I'm getting pink eye. So at first I thought I had pink eye. But after a few days I realized that my eye was perfectly fine with no symptoms of pink eye or allergies. Good luck to you :)


----------



## annmariecrisp

AllisonH said:


> annmariecrisp said:
> 
> 
> My eyes were soooo watery this last couple of days!! So bad that I couldn't see properly yesterday for about half an hour!! Wouldn't it be odd if it were an actual symptom!! xxx
> 
> I believe that it is a symptom b/c I just got my bfp yesterday :0
> My eyes only water like that if I'm getting pink eye. So at first I thought I had pink eye. But after a few days I realized that my eye was perfectly fine with no symptoms of pink eye or allergies. Good luck to you :)Click to expand...

Oh wow! CONGRATS on your :bfp: I got a very faint BFP today too! xxx so maybe it is a symptom :) xxx


----------



## AllisonH

annmariecrisp said:


> AllisonH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annmariecrisp said:
> 
> 
> My eyes were soooo watery this last couple of days!! So bad that I couldn't see properly yesterday for about half an hour!! Wouldn't it be odd if it were an actual symptom!! xxx
> 
> I believe that it is a symptom b/c I just got my bfp yesterday :0
> My eyes only water like that if I'm getting pink eye. So at first I thought I had pink eye. But after a few days I realized that my eye was perfectly fine with no symptoms of pink eye or allergies. Good luck to you :)Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow! CONGRATS on your :bfp: I got a very faint BFP today too! xxx so maybe it is a symptom :) xxxClick to expand...

:happydance::happydance::flower:
I KNEW it was a symptom!! Some people thought I was crazy, but I had a feeling!! Congrats.


----------



## kdutra

AF got me with a furry yesterday!!! Ughhh sorry ladies good luck to you all :dust:


----------



## lusterleaf

sorry to bring up an old post, but i was doing a search and found it- i am experiencing the same thing right now, at 7DPO, my left eye is watering like crazy! I'm probably reading too much into it, but wanted to know if anyone else had a recent BFP that had watery eyes as well?


----------



## Becyboo__x

lusterleaf said:


> sorry to bring up an old post, but i was doing a search and found it- i am experiencing the same thing right now, at 7DPO, my left eye is watering like crazy! I'm probably reading too much into it, but wanted to know if anyone else had a recent BFP that had watery eyes as well?

I thought i was going crazy :lol:
but last few days my left eye has been watering never
usually have this except in spring with hayfever.. but thats
both eyes not just one :dohh: .. im also 7dpo today 
glad theres more that have experianced it!


----------



## MissHappiness

Goodness me, where to begin! Well, we never have protected sex. On top of that, he has sexsomnia and generally...has sex with me while he's sleeping. He has told me before, "Becarefull because whilst having sex as I sleep, I am sleeping and I might ejaculate inside you." Well, as you can imagine, he had sleep sex with me. He woke up half way, apparently...but I don't remember him ejaculating anywhere? To this day, not sure where it went.....
With that SAID lol. So far, I finished my last period about a week and a half ago/two weeks TOPS. It was quite short and I had (TMI) a LOT of thick brown discharge...I swear I was so confused. I thought it was feces (...poop) it was not lol, I know because I hadn't wiped that area and despite how it looked, I knew it wasn't. You know when you shit yourself. Anyway. My period was short (2-3 days), then for about the passed 3 or 4 days I've had cramps. The first 2 days were very light and barely noticable, sharp and they'd only last for a few moments then stop. Last night (third day of cramping) they got increasingly persistent and a bit stronger, but not much. There's no bleeding, but I'm very very gassy and I get dull aches in my upper stomach/sides. I've also had really sore back *almost like when I'm on my period* but I'm not expecting my period for at least another week and a half or so. WITH all that, I have had my left eye watering like crazy the passed two days. The cramping is back to random twinges here and there...I don't know if I'm looking into things too much, but I feel like shit. My leg was sore like when you have lower back cramps *like on your period and your legs start hurting too? I'm moody, I feel like crying for no reason and I'm always mad. My guess is, it's too early to tell. But, I had to look up the watering eyes bit...and I've had a random stuffed noes when I woke up this morning? Anywho. I hope you ladies all get the results you were looking for and lots more, lots of baby dust to you all <3 I'd love to hear your comments on this, ladies!!! Anything would help, at this point.


----------



## chazspaz

Its funny, last night I was googling if pregnancy messes with your eyes because I caught myself in the mirror and one of my eyes was bright red from all the veins showing. Its wasn't itching or anything so I have no idea. Google was no help lol.


----------



## chazspaz

Its funny, last night I was googling if pregnancy messes with your eyes because I caught myself in the mirror and one of my eyes was bright red from all the veins showing. Its wasn't itching or anything so I have no idea. Google was no help lol.


----------

